# ...Petit mot pour ma fille !!!



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut ma fille préférée ! (bon ! je sais bien que je n'ai qu'une fille, mais ça change rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Hier soir, quand j'ai reçu ton message, je n'ai pas été surpris outre mesure...
Je savais que, de temps à autre, tu allais un peu glander sur MacGé pour admirer les facéties délirantes des artistes débridés de "Façon grands peintres" ou les aventures de iRikiki, Flat Eric (Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et K&amp;P...
Combien de fois d'ailleurs n'ai-je pas regretté de ne pas avoir leur talent pour y glisser une oeuvre personnelle dont tu aurais pu etre fière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Souvent tu m'as dit etre surprise de l'ambiance amicale et délirante de ce forum qui n'est semblable à nul autre...
Alors, je te dirais simplement : Bienvenue dans la 5ième dimension, celle du "choc des mots et du poids des photos" ... (d'ailleurs, pour le "poids des photos", demande à ceux qui sont obligés de se taper "Façon grands peintres" avec un modem 56K ... ils te confirmeront la chose ! hihi)
Le Web a ceci de particulier qu'il ajoute la dimension du hasard à la communication ... peut etre ne verras-tu jamais ce thread ! Peut etre sombrera t'il vite dans les arcanes du forum et sera t 'il broyé lors d'un backup foireux !
J'espère que non ... j'espère que tu le découvriras un jour au hasard d'une de tes visites dans ce Bar si chaleureux...
Hier soir, j'ai pensé à toi ... à ce jour d'octobre 1982 ou tu es née ... petite boule d'amour que j'ai serré dans mes bras en gueulant : "Arrrff !!! une fille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Et puis tu as grandie ... vite ... trop vite à mon gout...
Ensuite vint le jour ou tu rencontras un grand escogriffe (mais tu sais que j'aime bien le grand escogriffe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) qui, soudainement, me fit passer un peu au second plan ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et tu quittas la maison pour aller étudier !
Bon, bien sur, tu reviens le week end ... mais tu me manques la semaine et les GSM, mails, SMS n'y changent rien !
Te rappelles-tu quand on a pris la photo des nounours ? Qu'est-ce qu'on s'est déchainés (à notre age !!!) à la foire pour les délivrer en jouant à "mission impossible" (d'ailleurs, ça nous a couté un max !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tous les jours, je les regarde ... ça me rappelle les moments de bonheur qu'on a connus (les anniversaires avec les "petites boules de pomme de terre" avec la lune (private joke !), les Noëls ou on se roulait dans les emballages de cadeaux, les samedis à la mer ... ...)
Bien sur, comme dans toutes les familles, il y a eu des orages ... mais le soleil n'en parait que plus éblouissant après...
Alors, ma fille ... je voudrais que tu saches (mais tu le sais déjà !) que je t'aime et que je pense souvent à toi...
Je sais que tu es bien avec N. malgré le fait qu'il soit parfois chiant avec ses cannes à peche et ses lunettes astronomiques ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... et ça me rassure !
Puisse t'il t'aimer autant que j'aime maman malgré que je sois obligé de jouer aux "aventuriers de l'arche perdue" pour aller délicatement déposer une connerie sur le forum...
Ici, je suis bien ! Nase parmi les nases ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai trouvé des amis qui, meme s'ils sont virtuels, m'apportent beaucoup ... et tu verras qu'en secouant un peu tous les threads, tu verras tomber quelques perles de lumière, de joie parfois teintée de larmes, d'humour aussi ... surtout d'humour !
De l'amitié et de l'amour, il y en a aussi ... comme dans la vraie vie ... des engueulades aussi d'ailleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va au-dela des mots, lis entre les lignes ... ce que tu y trouveras est insoupçonnable...
Alors, bienvenue parmi nous ...
Je t'aime ...
Bisous ... pa !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour thebig!
En pleine forme ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour thebig!
> En pleine forme ce matin


Salut jpmiss !
... l'ame un peu sentimentale ... ça fait du bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passe une excellente journée jp !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma fille préférée !
> Va au-dela des mots, lis entre les lignes ... ce que tu y trouveras est insoupçonnable...
> Alors, bienvenue parmi nous ...



bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## einqui (27 Novembre 2003)

TheBig, ou l'art de redonner des couleurs a un jour bien morne qui s'enfoncait dans son crepuscule.


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, ou l'art de redonner des couleurs a un jour bien morne qui s'enfoncait dans son crepuscule.



Et on appelle ça, le pays du soleil levant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci, TheBig : un bar sans épanchements sentimentaux ne serait qu'un débit de boissons. Et je n'ai pas l'âme d'un "client".


----------



## einqui (27 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et on appelle ça, le pays du soleil levant !



MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je pense que le soleil s'est leve comme d'hab, mais comme j'ai passe la journee au lit, je ne l'ai vu que se coucher. J'ai teste pour vous le rhume japonais....ben...Bof ;-)


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Mon Papa à moi, je sais pas si un jour, il postera un mot comme ça, pour sa fille....
"Pffff, vous me pompez avec vos Macs" c'est plutôt ça qu'il dirait











 un rayon de soleil


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mon Papa à moi, je sais pas si un jour, il postera un mot comme ça, pour sa fille....
> "Pffff, vous me pompez avec vos Macs" c'est plutôt ça qu'il dirait
> 
> 
> ...



Moi itou j'aimerai un mot comme ça !!
 mais heu je serai pas fière qu'il voit toutes mes aneries ici bas !! hihihi





Mais  _Mon DAd ?! the big_ Je ne suis donc pas ta seule fille ??!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Thebig,
> 
> Dis...
> Tu me préviendras par MP du pseudo de ta fille, que je ne commette pas _d'impairs, de pairs ou de passe !_...



Spèce de satyre !!




_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## loudjena (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut TheBig L,
elle a bien de la chance ta fille que tu existe pour elle, moi j'ai zéro papa, jamais vu sa tronche, sais meme pas ou qu'il est ! Alors pour les déclarations d'amour paternel je peux toujours courrir...
Bon enfin j'ai déja trouvé une grand mère en shareware (avé l'accent de Forcalquier, et la cuisine qui va avec, c'est top), peut-être un jour j'adopterais un père...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig L,
> elle a bien de la chance ta fille que tu existe pour elle, moi j'ai zéro papa, jamais vu sa tronche, sais meme pas ou qu'il est ! Alors pour les déclarations d'amour paternel je peux toujours courrir...
> Bon enfin j'ai déja trouvé une grand mère en shareware (avé l'accent de Forcalquier, et la cuisine qui va avec, c'est top), peut-être un jour j'adopterais un père...











 ... désolé loudjena... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai qu'en postant ce thread pour ma fille, je n'ai abolument pas pensé aux "grosses" ou "petites" blessures qui pouvaient éventuellement se raviver chez certain(e)s ... je suis sincèrement désolé d'en avoir été la cause indirecte et crois-moi, tout-à-fait involontaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A force de vivre "normalement" (j'ai ajouté des guillemets à normalement), on oublie parfois les situations particulières que peuvent vivre les personnes qui vous entourent...

Maintenant, et en lisant la dernière partie de ton post, je me sens un peu plus heureux ... elle doit etre formidable ta grand-mère en shareware (d'ailleurs, je sens les effluves de sa cuisine qui arrivent jusqu'ici...Hmmm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - d'accord, elle ne remplacera jamais tout-à-fait un "vrai père" mais c'est déjà ça de pris !!!
Et puis, mieux vaut une grand-mère shareware formidable qu'un "mauvais père"...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite, pas d'illusions : dis-toi bien que je me considère comme "un père qui essaie de rester dans la bonne moyenne !" - d'ailleurs, si ma fille vient ici, elle pourra te confirmer que je suis bourré de défauts ... et heureusement d'ailleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : la connaissant, elle ne se genera pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Amitiés loudjena !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Mais  _Mon DAd ?! the big_ Je ne suis donc pas ta seule fille ??!








 ...Euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait, en plus de mes 3 "vrais" enfants, j'ai sur ce forum plusieurs "rejetons" naturels, illégitimes et virtuels conçus lors d'échanges délirants ou par roulades interposées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu es la seule fille du lot my STL !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour "LittleLebowsky" : dis bonjour à ta soeur !!!


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu es la seule fille du lot my STL !!!



Yeeeeaaahhhh !!!!
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## loudjena (27 Novembre 2003)

T'inquiète, les filles éduquent les pères... ainsi ils deviennent meilleurs.




Et pour me remettre les idées en place j'ai écouté le morceau de leGognol "Hope" ! et hop !


----------



## LaFilleDeTheBig! (27 Novembre 2003)

Je lève mon verre à mon cher papa et à ses postes qui me font si souvent rire ! Merci d'être là pour moi! tu es formidable !

Je lève également mon verre à toutes les personnes qui contribuent à la bonne ambiance de ce forum !!! (ca fait un petit temps que je vous lis...je m'invite dans votre bar, discrètement, et je lis vos postes afin de me détendre entre deux syllabi !)






Hé oui je suis la fille de The Big ! pour tout savoir sur sa vie, ses habitudes, ses défauts (oui! c'est vrai il en a!), ... envoyez moi un mail privé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arf pa, mais qu'est ce que je fous là, hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée à tous et p-e à bientôt, qui sait?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> Je lève mon verre à mon cher papa et à ses postes qui me font si souvent rire ! Merci d'être là pour moi! tu es formidable !
> 
> Je lève également mon verre à toutes les personnes qui contribuent à la bonne ambiance de ce forum !!! (ca fait un petit temps que je vous lis...je m'invite dans votre bar, discrètement, et je lis vos postes afin de me détendre entre deux syllabi !)
> 
> ...



La fille à TheBig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Celle avec la barbe et tout?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> Je lève mon verre à mon cher papa et à ses postes qui me font si souvent rire ! Merci d'être là pour moi! tu es formidable !
> Je lève également mon verre à toutes les personnes qui contribuent à la bonne ambiance de ce forum !!! (ca fait un petit temps que je vous lis...je m'invite dans votre bar, discrètement, et je lis vos postes afin de me détendre entre deux syllabi !)
> 
> 
> ...








 Euh ! Cé ??? C'est toi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te ferais remarquer que t'as levé ton verre deux fois en 1 minute... c'est sérieux ça ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petite vérif quand meme pour etre sur que c'est bien toi : donne-moi dans un prochain post le nom de mon bichon de poils et du lapin nain !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut quand meme se méfier ici avec la bande de nases ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui trainaille dans le coin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant à en savoir plus sur ma vie, mes habitudes et mes défauts ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), t'as bien intéret à rester plus muette que les carpes de N....
Alors j'attends !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon ! biz quand meme, qui que tu sois !!!


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> Arf pa, mais qu'est ce que je fous là, hein?



C'est tout le "arf" de son père !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enchanté de te connaitre "LaFilleDeTheBig!".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La fille à TheBig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Fais pas attention ! c'est un suisse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Il croit que la barbe c'est héréditaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, on devrait interdire les suisses ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ah ! c'est un forum suisse ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé Webo ... un petit Flat Eric pour mettre l'ambiance !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout le "arf" de son père !


Tiens ! Je te présente bebert !!!


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Cé ??? C'est toi ???



D'après les infos de la DSF (Direction de la Surveillance des Forums), il y a de fortes chances que oui. L'enquête se poursuit.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas attention ! c'est un suisse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrrfffffffffffffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci Webo ! L'après-midi sera bonne !!!


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Je te présente bebert !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> Je lève mon verre



et  *QUI* lui a appris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmmm


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2003)

Superbe lettre d'amour TheBig ! 
Que c'est beau ! 
Emouvant...
Il n'y a pas de smiley pour ce genre d'émotion...

Et bienvenue à ta fille !!!!


----------



## rillettes (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Euh !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que pour moi, on a jamais su vraiment... Filles, garçons... Le fait est que je suis rose, et ça, mon flamant, tu ne peux le renier !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que pour moi, on a jamais su vraiment... Filles, garçons... Le fait est que je suis rose, et ça, mon flamant, tu ne peux le renier !!


Arfff ! rillettes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Tidju ! ça faisait un bout de temps ! ... content de te revoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... le rose te va toujours aussi bien ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'en ferais bien un coussin de bagnole tiens !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Arrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Euh nato ! T'as été rapide, mais pas assez pour moi !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : c'est trop !!!


----------



## rillettes (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en ferais bien un coussin de bagnole tiens !!!



Elles servent à quoi, à ton avis, mes petites cornes rose ? Grand couillon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*mouahahahahahaha !! *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

N'essaie pas de te rattraper !!! Arrfffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : le regard d'un aigle et la rapidité de l'oiseau-mouche... Pfffff...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Sacré nato va !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

Nato Kino a dit:
			
		

> Elles servent à quoi, à ton avis, mes petites cornes rose ? Grand couillon !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'es trahi Nato Kino... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon, sinon, on lui a fait peur à la fille à TheBig?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, on lui a fait peur à la fille à TheBig?








... elle bosse elle ! Comme son père d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trahi Nato Kino...



Tu devais bien être le dernier à pas être au courant !!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... elle bosse elle ! Comme son père d'ailleurs !!!



Mais son père prend le temps de poster sur MacG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La fille à TheBig serait-elle plus sérieuse que son papa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais bien être le dernier à pas être au courant !!



T'as oublié que j'étais suisse?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais son père prend le temps de poster sur MacG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! non ... je ne crois pas !!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais bien être le dernier à pas être au courant !!



Ou _l'avant dernier_, à la rigueur...


----------



## STL (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais bien être le dernier à pas être au courant !!







 Ben nan y'avait moi gloupps mince alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_hin hin hin ©_ 

scuz' macelen, mais là je glousse... yarggh je roule sous le bureau même !


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Whaaarfff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puisses-tu dire vrai robertrouckj...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais bien être le dernier à pas être au courant !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Whaaarfff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 euh ben ....non ... moi non plus je ne savais pas Nato transformiste ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(je cache ma stuppeur ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## anntraxh (28 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh ben ....non ... moi non plus je ne savais pas Nato transformiste ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors, ma biche, tu n'es pas au bout de tes surprises ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

Bé non, moi non plus je savais pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas assez le bar pour ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Tanplan, je savais...
Bon, Nato, si tu nous faisait une liste ?


----------



## LaFilleDeTheBig! (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Cé ??? C'est toi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben pa, il te faut des preuves maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu ne reconnais même pas ta fille...celle qui ose pour la première fois poster sur Macgé, au milieu de tous ces gens...


----------



## LaFilleDeTheBig! (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... elle bosse elle ! Comme son père d'ailleurs !!!



Tout à fait, pa ! bien dit !


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bé non, moi non plus je savais pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut pas y compter, je me grille bien assez comme ça tout seul comme un grand, soyez un peu patient...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas y compter, je me grille bien assez comme ça tout seul comme un grand, soyez un peu patient...


Je vous ferai bien une liste de ceux que je ne suis pas, mais elle va être longue !!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, pa ! bien dit !



Et voilà, ça flood comme _papa_... Ces *Lebowsky* alors !!


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2003)

Mon autre pseudo est Nato Kino.


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Appelle-moi *Robertradada* et on en parle plus !_


_Robre i'Croutonnne[/b], et ça ira bien comme ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mon autre pseudo est Nato Kino.


On se partage le même neurone bebert et moi !!


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On se partage le même neurone bebert et moi !!



Eh bien non puisque nous sommes qu'un. Tu m'suis ? Euh, je veux dire : j'me suis ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien non puisque nous sommes qu'un. Tu m'suis ? Euh, je veux dire : j'me suis ?



Oui oui, c'est ça, je te suis !!


----------



## LaFilleDeTheBig! (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, ça flood comme _papa_... Ces *Lebowsky* alors !!



excusez-moi mais je suis pas une habituée des forums...



papa! il m'embête...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> papa! il m'embête...


Tidju ! ça commence !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Déjà que j'ai du mal à me défendre moi-meme...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : si nato t'embete, envoie un message privé à rillettes ... il va lui bourrer la gueule à coups de Mana Mana vite fait ...!!!


----------



## rillettes (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : si nato t'embete, envoie un message privé à rillettes ... il va lui bourrer la gueule à coups de Mana Mana vite fait ...!!!



Et pas qu'un peu !! Tu vas voir ce qu'il va prendre sur le coin du nez celui-là quand il va rentrer...!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

LaFilleDeTheBig! a dit:
			
		

> papa! il m'embête...



_Hin Hin Hin !! ©_


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2003)

Le mystère de Nato est grand, mais j'ai mis mes meilleurs éléments sur l'affaire.







Bon euh ça ira les gars, on va prendre quelqu'un d'autre finalement...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps pour "LittleLebowsky" : dis bonjour à ta soeur !!!


Salut surette... Heu... Très chouette ta nouvelle coiffure...


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

Ca deviendrait pas un cartel familial ici ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca deviendrait pas un cartel familial ici ?



Bientôt toute la famille TheBig... Quand est-ce que Madame TheBig vient faire un tour?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt toute la famille TheBig... Quand est-ce que Madame TheBig vient faire un tour?


Arrrrghhhh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Webo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu veux ma mort ??????


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

Dans la famille Lebowski, je voudrais ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

...Vous constaterez quand meme que, depuis hier, je me tiens peinard !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Vous constaterez quand meme que, depuis hier, je me tiens peinard !!!



On peut toujours remonter et ressortir quelques vieux sujets perdus au fond du forum...


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

Effectivement.
Alors si ta moitié rapplique, on risque carrément de ne plus te voir du tout!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.
> Alors si ta moitié rapplique, on risque carrément de ne plus te voir du tout!!


..faut pas rever là !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









De toutes manières, "no problemo" elle croit que je poste sous le pseudo de Gwenhiver...Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ça limite les risques !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut toujours remonter et ressortir quelques vieux sujets perdus au fond du forum...













Arf !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !



Mais je le ferais pas... Je laisse le soin à d'autres qui maîtrisent à merveille la technique du remontage de vieux posts...


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

Tu veux parler de la dernière remontée de 43 posts ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2003)

Une petite pour passer un bon week-end, TheBig.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de la dernière remontée de 43 posts ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2003)

Et pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pour commencer la semaine.



Faut pas s'étonner après si on lui dit qu'il ne fait pas bonne impression.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut pas se fier aux apparences mais de là à le trouver canon.


----------



## abba zaba (1 Décembre 2003)

Juste pour queDaddycoolebowsky me rassure sur un point concernant l'étendue de son cercle familial :

Tu n'aurais pas un frère qui s'appelle theBigBrother par hasard ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pour commencer la semaine.



Argh !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Canon ! De la concurrence ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas çaaaaaaaa


----------

